# [Portátil][Gráfica Nvida o Intel] ¿Cuál tiene mejor soporte?

## Stolz

Mi ordenador de sobremesa ha pasado a mejor vida y he decidido dar el salto al mundo de los ordenadores portátiles. He reducido la decisión a tres modelos:

Satellite A200-1AG Gráfica: NVIDIA Go 7300

Satellite A200-1KZ Gráfica: Intel GMA X3100

Tecra A8-10E Gráfica: Intel 945GM Express

Los tres son prácticamente iguales salvo por la tarjeta gráfica, por lo que va a ser esta la que me haga decidirme por uno u otro. ¿Cuál de esas tres tarjetas está mejor soportada? ¿Cuál es más potente?

Imagino que la Nvidia, por el mero hecho de ser Nvida estará igual de bien soportada que las tarjetas de ordenadores de sobremesa. Los ordenadores con tarjeta Intel cuestan lo mismo pero son algo mas potentes y tienen un poco más de disco duro, pero no tengo ni idea del rendimiento y el soporte de las Intel en Linux. ¿están bien soportadas? ¿Cuál es mejor, la GMA X3100 o la 945GM Express? ¿Supera en rendimiento alguna de las Intel a la Nvidia?

Agradezco cualquier comentario u orientación.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Mi ordenador de sobremesa ha pasado a mejor vida y he decidido dar el salto al mundo de los ordenadores portátiles. He reducido la decisión a tres modelos:
> 
> Satellite A200-1AG Gráfica: NVIDIA Go 7300
> 
> Satellite A200-1KZ Gráfica: Intel GMA X3100
> ...

 

Por lo que yo se, la cosa es así:

Si quieres el mejor soporte en drivers libres y con aceleración: Intel.

Si quieres el mejor rendimiento neto, y no te importa que los drivers sean cerrados: nvidia.

Es decir, las nvidia rinden mejor tanto a mejor de hardware como de drivers, aunque sus drivers no son abiertos. Sin embargo, si las quieres usar con drivers abiertos, no vas a tener aceleración. Mientras que con las intel si.

De todas formas, no estoy muy puesto en el tema de tarjetas gráficas. Los marcianos que yo mato son pocos y pequeñitos   :Laughing:  Así que no me hagas mucho caso. Es tan solo una aprecición y no algo basado en datos concretos.

Suerte con esa compra  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Sr stoolz, yo uso la Intel 945GM Express.

La mayor complicación que puede surgir es encontrar un manual (hoy en dia es poco complicado)

Y respecto rendimiento no sé que decirte no he podido contrastar resultados con las NVidia...

En la practica con juegos como Unreal Torunament, Enemy Territory o Age of Empires II+wine y algún juego que probé en windos XP hace un tiempo me fué bien sin problemas... aunque debo reconocer que bajo windows (si tienes intención de usarlo, yo no) hubo juegos que les costaba arrancar y habia diferencias de rendimiento si los contrastaba con Linux; me refiero, por ejemplo U.T. Linux vs U.T. windows; en Linux no tenia los problemas de windows.

Por lo general estoy bastante contento con intel... vaya que no puedo aconsejarte de manera correcta ya que no he probado las nvidia recientemente.

Vaya, por lo general, si no vas a usar para algo muy especifico la tarjeta gráfica, te aseguro que puedes jugar a juegos, usar un desktop y screensaver con efectos 3D y sobrevivir sin ningún problema con una Intel y ser feliz igualmente.

Ya diras por cual te decantas.

P.S. muy bueno tu blog gentoosiasta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si vale de algo: Voto nVidia, sin pensarlo, simplemente por que dezconozco si la GMA X3100 está bien soportada en linux. (Y por una cuestión de incercia, tengo nVidia por donde mire).

Entre las 3 - y sin ánimo de ofender al amigo Sefirotsama - La mas potente es la GMA X3100, seguida por la Geforce GO 7300 y la desición deberia ser una de las dos.

Yo creo que la pregunta debería ser: Que tal anda la X3100 en linux? Si funciona bien, esa sería la mejor opción.

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

La tarjeta Intel 945GM está confirmado que es la peor. De hecho la GMA X3100 es la evolucion de la 945GM.

Sabiendo esto, el modelo Tecra A8-10E queda descartado, es el más caro y el de peores características. 

La cosa está entre estos dos (ambos me cuestan exactamente lo mismo):

```
Satellite A200-1AG    1,66 Ghz  160GB  GeForce Go7300

Satellite A200-1KZ    1,8  Ghz   120GB  Intel GMA X3100
```

Se supone que debría estar claro:

-Jugar->Nvidia, con procesador menos potente y más disco duro.

-No Jugar->Intel, con procesador más potente y menos disco duro.

Como el disco duro me da igual, creo que me voy a quedar con el que lleva la Intel. Al fin y alcabo imagino que la experiencia de juego en ambos debe ser mediocre. Qué más me da algo mediocre que algo muy mediocre  :Wink: , prefiero tener más potencia de procesador para el trabajo cotidiano. Además, imagino que la aceleraqcion de la X3100 será suficente para Beryl (aunque no lo voy a usar en principio). No tengo nada en contra de los drivers propietarios de Nvidia, al contrario, es de agradecer el apoyo que dan a Linux y estoy muy contento con el funcionamiento que han tenido en mi sobremesa, pero puestos a jugar mal de todas formas, me cojo una gráfica integrada que consume menos y está combianda con un procesador más potente.

Hasta la semana que viene no realizaré la compra, así es que si alguien piensa que no es la decisión adecuada, se siguen agradeciendo los comentarios  :Very Happy: 

Saludozzzzz

PD: Inodoro_Pereyra, aunque sobre el papel la GMA X3100 parece mejor que la GeForce Go7300, en varios sitios los resultados (sintéticos y en juegos) de la GeForce Go7300 son mejores, al menos en Windows. En otro foro me han pasado estos enlaces interesantes:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-Go-7300.2145.0.html

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-X3100.2176.0.html

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html?&or=&search=&sort=3dmark06

Imagino que el motivo es que los drivers de la Intel aun no aprovechan ben el hardware, como comenta i92guboj

----------

## bontakun

stolz... 

estoy casi deacuerdo con lo que dijiste respecto a la relacion procesador entre ambos modelos, pero te saltas algunas funciones relaventes de una targeta de video...

el chip intel, igual que todos los chip intel actuales son integrados, por lo que la mayoria de los procesos relacionados con video son relegados al procesador que en este caso es mas potente... a contrario de nvidia, que en dichos procesos el procesador queda libre para preocuparce de otra cosa... por ejemplo reproduccion de video hdtv, aceleracion grafica (alguien dijo beryl, compiz)...

por otro lado, el hecho de que la targeta nvidia no sea de caracteristica discreta, tiene un mayor consumo energetico, lo que afecta directamente la autonomia del computador...

la targeta intel te quita ram del sistema... mientras que la nvidia deberia tener memoria dedicada propia... y que ademas es mas rapida...

saludos

pd.: ahora no estoy con mucho tiempo... t detallare un poco mas de cada modelo mañana...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> aunque sobre el papel la GMA X3100 parece mejor que la GeForce Go7300, en varios sitios los resultados (sintéticos y en juegos) de la GeForce Go7300 son mejores, al menos en Windows. En otro foro me han pasado estos enlaces interesantes: 
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-Go-7300.2145.0.html
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-X3100.2176.0.html
> ...

 

Otro motivo mas para votar por nVidia!   :Very Happy: 

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> la targeta intel te quita ram del sistema... mientras que la nvidia deberia tener memoria dedicada propia... y que ademas es mas rapida...

 

En las notebooks no siempre, pero otro motivo mas   :Very Happy: 

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> el chip intel, igual que todos los chip intel actuales son integrados, por lo que la mayoria de los procesos relacionados con video son relegados al procesador que en este caso es mas potente... a contrario de nvidia, que en dichos procesos el procesador queda libre para preocuparce de otra cosa... por ejemplo reproduccion de video hdtv, aceleracion grafica (alguien dijo beryl, compiz)...

 

otro...

Salud! (de todas formas, yo iría por la Intel - tecnológicamente mas avanzada -, por que no usaría nunca windows)

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Salud! (de todas formas, yo iría por la Intel - tecnológicamente mas avanzada -, por que no usaría nunca windows)

 

Y aunque no fueras a usar nunca windows, gráficas integradas, no.

Repetid conmigo ¡¡GRÁFICAS INTEGRADAS NO!!

Stolz, si la duda se queda en una integrada y una que no, la no integrada (salvo que la diferencia sea una salvajada). Uno de los motivos por los que el micro es más potente en el modelo de la intel es precisamente que el portátil necesita más potencia para hacer el mismo trabajo (y lo hace peor en muchos casos).

Es como tener un solo micro o dos, ¿qué es mejor? ¿un micro o dos micros ligeramente menos potentes? Yo me quedo con los dos micros.

----------

## SpOeK

Creo que tenÃ©is una idea errÃ³nea sobre las grÃ¡ficas integradas: su trabajo no lo hace la CPU. Suelen encontrarse en un chipset y no son muy potentes porque han de ocupar espacio en la pastilla del chipset, que ya de por sÃ­ tienen muchas mÃ¡s labores como es la gestiÃ³n de los distintos buses, acceso a la memoria RAM, etc. Es por esto y porque ademÃ¡s deben competir por la memoria del sistema con la CPU y demÃ¡s dispositivos (transferencias DMA) el que las hace palidecer al compararlas con las soluciones que van en sus propias tarjetas. AdemÃ¡s, las tarjetas traen memorias mÃ¡s rÃ¡pidas y mÃ¡s circuiterÃ­a para realizar sus funciones.

----------

## i92guboj

Desde el último post de Stolz se han dicho muchas burradas.

Como comenta SpOeK, estáis confundiendo el tema. Tal marca o tal otra no implica que la tarjeta sea intregrada. Y es más, el hecho de que la tarjeta sea integrada no implica que la ram de la tarjeta sea compartida con la ram principal del sistema.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> stolz... 
> 
> el chip intel, igual que todos los chip intel actuales son integrados, por lo que la mayoria de los procesos relacionados con video son relegados al procesador que en este caso es mas potente... a contrario de nvidia, que en dichos procesos el procesador queda libre para preocuparce de otra cosa... por ejemplo reproduccion de video hdtv, aceleracion grafica (alguien dijo beryl, compiz)...
> 
> 

 

Si una tarjeta es aceleradora 3d, y los drivers acompañan, da (otra vez) exactamente igual cual sea su marca. El trabajo 3d lo hace la gpu de la tarjeta, no la cpu principal. En cuanto a beryl, lo más eficiente es no usarlo jeje, pero bueno, si os gusta, beryl anda bien con una geforce 4 mx. O sea, que cualquier tarjeta fabricada hace menos de 5 años va bien. El gran problema de beryl es su gasto de memoria.

 *Quote:*   

> por otro lado, el hecho de que la targeta nvidia no sea de caracteristica discreta, tiene un mayor consumo energetico, lo que afecta directamente la autonomia del computador...

 

El gasto depende de como opere. Matando marcianos, todo gasta. Empezando por el disco duro, sobre todo en un portátil. En un escritorio normal, donde las transformaciones son simples y muchas cosas son solamente mover y pegar texturas (por bonito que quede), no gasta tanto. Eso si jeje, repito, lo mejor para no gastar batería es no usar beryl, ni reiserfs, ni xfs. De todas formas, según he entendido, Stolz lo quiere para reemplazar su equipo de escritorio, o sea, que muy seguramente lo tenga enchufado gran parte del tiempo. Y todo esto le dará un poco igual.

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

> Creo que tenÃ©is una idea errÃ³nea sobre las grÃ¡ficas integradas: su trabajo no lo hace la CPU. Suelen encontrarse en un chipset y no son muy potentes porque han de ocupar espacio en la pastilla del chipset, que ya de por sÃ­ tienen muchas mÃ¡s labores como es la gestiÃ³n de los distintos buses, acceso a la memoria RAM, etc. Es por esto y porque ademÃ¡s deben competir por la memoria del sistema con la CPU y demÃ¡s dispositivos (transferencias DMA) el que las hace palidecer al compararlas con las soluciones que van en sus propias tarjetas. AdemÃ¡s, las tarjetas traen memorias mÃ¡s rÃ¡pidas y mÃ¡s circuiterÃ­a para realizar sus funciones.

 

No. El chip gráfico casi siempre va separado, no va en el chipset. Se puede ver en la placa el chip con el logo de nVidia o Intel. Es una pastillita negra como la que va debajo del disipador en una tarjeta pci-e o agp de toda la vida. Si las tarjeta integradas son normalmente malas, no es por competir por nada. Sino porque "son malas de por sí". Si una tarjeta va montada en agp, da igual que esté en la misma placa o en una ranura. El bus es el mismo, y por tanto, el acceso a los dma y la memoria también. 

Ten en cuenta que un chip gráfico de hoy día puede tener fácilmente más de 100 millones de transistores, mientras que la lógica de un chipset al lado de eso es la lógica de un pitufo, y el número de transistores de un chipset es mucho menor. De hecho, las gpu de hoy son verdaderos procesadores, y muy especializados.

----------

## SpOeK

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No. El chip grï¿½fico casi siempre va separado, no va en el chipset. Se puede ver en la placa el chip con el logo de nVidia o Intel. Es una pastillita negra como la que va debajo del disipador en una tarjeta pci-e o agp de toda la vida.

 

Disiento: *Quote:*   

> All chipsets in the series (excluding RD690 and RX690) features an Integrated Graphics Processor (IGP) which is incorporated into the northbridge of Radeon X700-level on an 80 nm fabrication process. The IGP contains 4 pipelines, 2 vertex shaders capable of Shader Model version 2.0 with DirectX 9b compatibility but not compatible with DirectX 10. It uses shared system memory under UMA.

  Fuente: AMD 690G

 *Quote:*   

> El nForce tambiÃ©n cuenta con una  Geforce2 MX integrada en el Northbridge que ofrece los tÃ­picos 350Mpixel / 700Mtexel. TambiÃ©n se cuenta con un bus AGP 6x interno, las tarjetas grÃ¡ficas externas se siguen usando una conexiÃ³n AGP 4x, pero este bus sÃ³lo tiene propÃ³sitos de control.

 

Fuente: Noticias 3D

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si las tarjeta integradas son normalmente malas, no es por competir por nada. Sino porque "son malas de por sï¿½".

 

No estoy de acuerdo. No hay nada tecnolÃ³gicamente hablando que impida que rindan como una tarjeta pero los fabricantes no van a dedicar muchos recursos a un componente que encarezca mucho la placa base, sobre todo cuando les basta con que funcione la parte 2D y algo de 3D. El profesional, el jugÃ³n o similar comprarÃ¡ una tarjeta grÃ¡fica aparte si necesita, de verdad, potencia (y probablemente pase de la placa base con grÃ¡fica integrada, Â¿para quÃ© la quiere?). Y sÃ­, el competir por recursos como la memoria del sistema supone una merma en su rendimiento. Hay mÃ¡s componentes peleando por usarla asÃ­ que habrÃ¡ ocasiones en las que tenga que esperar por el recurso.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si una tarjeta va montada en agp, da igual que estï¿½ en la misma placa o en una ranura. El bus es el mismo, y por tanto, el acceso a los dma y la memoria tambiï¿½n. 

 

No, no es lo mismo que use RAM del sistema a que lleve la suya propia. En el primer caso tendrÃ¡ que pelear por acceder a esa memoria con el resto de dispositivos (normalmente transferencias DMA) ademÃ¡s de la CPU y en el otro caso tiene su propia memoria a su entera disposiciÃ³n y ademÃ¡s suele ser mÃ¡s rÃ¡pida.

----------

## sefirotsama

AL ser portatil como casi todos, supongo que te obligaran a comerte una licencia de Microsoft.... ¿intentaras rechazarla?

Explica un poco que haras al respecto. 

Yo intente devolver un XP home y no pude, solo me quedaba ir a juicio para devolver la licencia... y al final cedí.

----------

## i92guboj

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   No. El chip grï¿½fico casi siempre va separado, no va en el chipset. Se puede ver en la placa el chip con el logo de nVidia o Intel. Es una pastillita negra como la que va debajo del disipador en una tarjeta pci-e o agp de toda la vida. 
> 
> Disiento: *Quote:*   All chipsets in the series (excluding RD690 and RX690) features an Integrated Graphics Processor (IGP) which is incorporated into 
> 
>  
> ...

 

No es necesario disentir. Nótese el uso de la palabra "casi"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Si las tarjeta integradas son normalmente malas, no es por competir por nada. Sino porque "son malas de por sï¿½". 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. No hay nada tecnolÃ³gicamente hablando que impida que rindan como una tarjeta pero los fabricantes no van a dedicar muchos recursos a un componente que encarezca mucho la placa base, sobre todo cuando les basta con que funcione la parte 2D y algo de 3D. El profesional, el jugÃ³n o similar comprarÃ¡ una tarjeta grÃ¡fica aparte si necesita, de verdad, potencia (y probablemente pase de la placa base con grÃ¡fica integrada, Â¿para quÃ© la quiere?). Y sÃ­, el competir por recursos como la memoria del sistema supone una merma en su rendimiento. Hay mÃ¡s componentes peleando por usarla asÃ­ que habrÃ¡ ocasiones en las que tenga que esperar por el recurso.
> ...

 

Como explico arriba, no necesariemente la memoria tiene que ser compartida. Aparte de eso, el bus es el mismo, vaya integrada o vaya pinchada en una ranura. El bus es el bus, independientemente de como se conecte la tarjeta. Y los recursos usados en ese sentido son los mismo.

Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Lo normal es que la memoria sea compartida. Y en ese sentido llevas razón, porque al usar la memoria la tarjeta crea un cuello de botella en el acceso a memoria de los demás componentes. No conozco esos modelos de laptop, y por eso tampoco puedo hablar con propiedad. Solo digo genéricamente que no tiene por qué ser así, porque no siempre es compartida la memoria. Pero es cierto que no me he explicado todo lo bien que debiera. Lo siento  :Smile: 

Sé de buena tinta que hay portátiles sin memoria compartida para la gpu  :Smile: 

----------

## SpOeK

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No es necesario disentir. Nï¿½tese el uso de la palabra "casi" 

 

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Sï¿½ de buena tinta que hay portï¿½tiles sin memoria compartida para la gpu 

 

Entiendo pero no sabrÃ¡s de algÃºn hardware que ilustre esas dos afirmaciones. Es simple curiosidad, sin acritud.

----------

## i92guboj

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   No es necesario disentir. Nï¿½tese el uso de la palabra "casi"  
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Sï¿½ de buena tinta que hay portï¿½tiles sin memoria compartida para la gpu  
> 
> Entiendo pero no sabrÃ¡s de algÃºn hardware que ilustre esas dos afirmaciones. Es simple curiosidad, sin acritud.

 

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras: http://www.digit-life.com/articles/asus7700ultra/v7700ultra-chip.jpg

El tema, y puede que ahí esté la confusión, es que muchos fabricantes hablan de chipsets geForce, cuando eso no es correcto. Los chipset de nvidia son nforce, que no es lo mismo. 

En cuanto a la memoria gráfica no compartida:

Siempre he sido malo para recordar modelos, pero con un gogleo rápido salen resultados, por ejemplo, este hilo donde se hablan de varios equipos con dicha característica:

http://hardware.mcse.ms/archive27-2005-9-235030.html

----------

## natxoblogg

por mi experiencia... nvidia es la que mejor resultado me ha dado, mi otro ordenador portatil tiene nvidia y los drivers a la primera, el direct rendering de lujo...

en cambio con mi otro portatil, tengo una sis900 , y no se ya los meses que llevo peleandome para conseguir el direct rendering...

nada que no conseguire jugar al neverwinter nigths 2 nunca en este, mi portatil, un acer 3000 wlmi.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   No es necesario disentir. Nï¿½tese el uso de la palabra "casi"  
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Sï¿½ de buena tinta que hay portï¿½tiles sin memoria compartida para la gpu  
> 
> Entiendo pero no sabrÃ¡s de algÃºn hardware que ilustre esas dos afirmaciones. Es simple curiosidad, sin acritud.

 

 [Opinión personal]

Actualmente los fabricantes (marcas) de portátiles disponen de tres gamas de productos:

entry son equipos muy económicos que sirven para un uso poco habitual o discontinuado, con precios desde 600-700 (incluso más baratos). Características principales: CPUs no actuales, "cortitos" de RAM, mucho disco duro, modem, red, grabadora, windowsXP home. Son equipos con acabados "sencillos", poca autonomía de batería, sistemas de refrigeración "cortos/justos", materiales endebles, tarjeta gráfica integrada con memoria compartida... Prima el precio, por encima de todo,...

profesional son equipos pensados para la mobilidad, materiales y acabados robustos, gran autonomía, resistentes, bien acabados, no tienen una CPU de las más modernas y potentes, bien dotados de RAM, chipset gráfico integrado y con memoria compartida, disco duro justo, modem, red, grabadora, windowsXP profesional. La gama de precios comienza en +/-1500. Prima las prestaciones/autonomía de baterias/resistencia

caprichosos equipos muy caros muy bien acabados, materiales muy resistentes y exclusivos... Dirigidos a personas con un gran poder adquisitivo... Muy potentes y tienen de todo... Precio a partir de +/-3000... Prima el flipe/presumir...

Esta es una tendencia fácil de ver... pero los límites donde comienza una gama y acaba otra son difíciles de detectar... Por ejemplo... puedes encontrar equipos de gama entry con precios altos y configuraciones potentes rozando la gama de los equipos profesionales... Puedes encontrar portátiles profesionales con potencia gráfica suficiente como una estación gráfica a precios que rondan o superan los equipos de capricho...

Ya no menciono los equipos de liquidación... como es un mercado que evoluciona rápido, a veces es posible encontrar alguna ganga (equipos no actulales) con un precio interesante...

Según mi criterio, la manera de elegir un portátil es la siguiente (y el precio no es lo primero):

1 - ¿Qué vas ha hacer con él?: diseño gráfico, ofimática,descargas p2p, compilar free software, montaje de video, diseño 3d.

2 - ¿Vas a trabajar desconectado de la red eléctrica (movilidad)?

3 - ¿Qué autonomía necesitas?

4 - ¿Te gustan las cosas bien hechas (calidad)?

5 - ¿Cuánto te quieres/puedes gastarte?

El precio es un factor importante y muy a tener en cuenta, pero no decisivo (o no debería serlo). Es mucho más caro comprar un equipo inadecuado al trabajo que tienes/quieres que hacer con él... y más tarde tener que comprarte el adecuado (comprar dos veces)... que comprar el equipo que necesitas/quieres directamente (los pobres no podemos permitirnos el lujo de comprar cosas baratas, ya que las pagamos dos veces: palabras oídas en mi juventud en boca de una anciano):

Por Ejemplo: comprarte un portátil "entry" para descargar del p2p. en poco tiempo lo habrás quemado (su sistema de refrigeración no está diseñado para trabajar tantas horas y se quemará o se rajará la pantalla TFT(sé de unos cuantos))...

...

Comprarte un equipo económico cuando necesitas mucha movilidad... Los equipos económicos poseen carcasas endebles y bisagras endebles... no soportarán durante mucho tiempo un trato duro y muy probablemente la autonomía deje mucho que desear...

Una última opinión... siempre prefiero una GPU gráfica dedicada a un chipset integrado en placa con memoria compartida... A todos nos gusta que nuestro equipo vaya rápido (lo más rápido posible, ¿no?)... puesto que este es el foro de Gentoo Linux, que es algo parecido a "customizarse" el sistema operativo, o sea, construirte tu propio Linux... optimizado para el ordenador donde se va a ejecutar... Si el problema es la autonomía... compraré una segunda batería o tendré baterías de alta capacidad... Pero prefiero siempre que el rendimiento "neto" del equipo sea el mejor.. no quiero un "pedrusco"...

Siempre he preferido nVidia a ATI, (desde que existe nVidia) y he tenido productos de ambos fabricantes

Enlaces (NO PATROCINADOS) :

Portátils IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad Serie T (Profesional)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Apple MacBook Pro  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Portátil LG KP52B  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Portátiles Toshiba  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[/Opinión personal] 

----------

## el_Salmon

Post de las 4 de la mañana   :Cool: 

Yo me acabo de comprar un portatil y he elegido uno que lleve una Intel precisamente porque consume menos bateria que una Nvidia y tiene drivers libres. ¿para que coño quiero gastarme el dinero en algo de una empresa que no le importa un pimiento el software libre y encima consume mi preciosa bateria? ¿a cuantos juegos 3D modernos se puede jugar con una nvidia go 7300?

----------

## Vodung

He leido en ese foro y nadie habla de Dell ?

Crei que es la mejor Laptop que hay.

Yo tambien estoy pensando en comprar un laptop y aun no estoy decidido que marca compro.

Que marca me recomiendan ?

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *Vodung wrote:*   

> He leido en ese foro y nadie habla de Dell ?
> 
> Crei que es la mejor Laptop que hay.
> 
> Yo tambien estoy pensando en comprar un laptop y aun no estoy decidido que marca compro.
> ...

 

No hablan de Dell porque el hilo este va de chips gráficos, no de marcas de fabricantes de portátiles.   :Wink: 

----------

## Vodung

Aja, bueno, me gustaria comprar un laptop que me servira para algunos diseños graficos profesionales como AutoCAD (Por mi trabajo), Lenguajes de programacion C, Java, algunos mas. Entonces cual de las dos (Intel o nVidia) me conviene ?

A ver si comprendo, que la tarjeta nVidia tiene su propia memoria y trabajan alli, en cambio la Tarjeta Intel consume a la memoria RAM ?

Saludos !

----------

## i92guboj

 *Vodung wrote:*   

> Aja, bueno, me gustaria comprar un laptop que me servira para algunos diseños graficos profesionales como AutoCAD (Por mi trabajo), Lenguajes de programacion C, Java, algunos mas. Entonces cual de las dos (Intel o nVidia) me conviene ?
> 
> A ver si comprendo, que la tarjeta nVidia tiene su propia memoria y trabajan alli, en cambio la Tarjeta Intel consume a la memoria RAM ?
> 
> Saludos !

 

Cualquiera de las dos puede servir para eso. Nvidia tiene tarjetas más potentes posiblemente, pero las tarjetas potentes solo sirven para matar marcianitos. Nada más.

Para diseño gráfico solo necesitas que el monitor sea bueno y la representación de colores la más fiel posible. El render 3d es todo cpu, la tarjeta gráfica no tiene nada que ver hasta donde yo se (aunque podría equivocarme, tampoco estoy mucho en ese tema).

En cuanto a la memoria compartida, no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de ser intel o nvidia, sino con el que monta la placa base y/o el equipo en cuestión.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Este se ha vuelto un hilo de lo mas interesante!

 *Yosshi Assim wrote:*   

> Según mi criterio, la manera de elegir un portátil es la siguiente (y el precio no es lo primero): 
> 
> 1 - ¿Qué vas ha hacer con él?: diseño gráfico, ofimática,descargas p2p, compilar free software, montaje de video, diseño 3d. 
> 
> 2 - ¿Vas a trabajar desconectado de la red eléctrica (movilidad)? 
> ...

 

Segun mi criterio:

1 - ¿Que tienen por dentro?

Y me refiero a calidad de construcción. Lo mejorcito que he visto, son las Sony Vaio. Las unicas que traen por ejemplo, una especie de "esqueleto metálico interno" y no han escatimado en gastos a la hora de asegurarse que tanto la mecánica (bisagras, montajes, conectores) y la electrónica no se rompan por simple desgaste.

El resto estan todas mas o menos a la par, las Dell incluídas, para el que pregunta mas arriba.

Particularmente no me gustan las Vaio, por el elevado precio, pero hay que darle el crédito que se merecen.

Me falta desarmar una Apple, nunca tuve el gusto todavía.

Salud!

----------

## el_Salmon

Pensaba que la fama de portatiles duros la tenian los Thinkpad de IBM (ahora Lenovo)

----------

## gringo

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> Yo me acabo de comprar un portatil y he elegido uno que lleve una Intel 

 

jejeje, anda, otro hereje como yo, yo vengo de un powerbook y compré hace poco un macbook pro ( de los últimos modelos)  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## abecedarix

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Para diseño gráfico solo necesitas que el monitor sea bueno y la representación de colores la más fiel posible. El render 3d es todo cpu, la tarjeta gráfica no tiene nada que ver hasta donde yo se (aunque podría equivocarme, tampoco estoy mucho en ese tema).

 

No estoy yo tan seguro. Las últimas versiones de AutoCAD te permiten elegir entre DirectX y OpenGL como API gráfica, así que parece que utiliza la gráfica.

----------

## bontakun

Stolz....

creo que la mejor opcion de notebook es la intel para ti... y no porque sea o no video integrado... si no porque el procesodor es mas moderno y tiene algunas instrucciones que el otro no... virtualizacion x ejemplo... ademas de tener el FSB mas rapido (800 vs 667)

la targeta con graficos nvidia tiene una solucion hibrida con memoria dedicada y turbo cache que es algo como un canal de comunicacion directo entre ram de sistema y chip grafico... pero que no es tan eficiente como lo pintan...

tambien te menciono que las targetas nvidia tiene un soport estupendo para linux... pues su driver funciona de las mil maravillas y sin dar mayores vueltan en configuraciones (salvo la linea 8xxx aunq no he actualizado drivers hace rato)... de intel, ni idea, pues nunca he tenido la posibilidad de configurar un igp de dicha empresa, aunque he leido que tienen tambien muy buen soporte... (por experiencia nvidia)

 *Quote:*   

> Y es más, el hecho de que la tarjeta sea integrada no implica que la ram de la tarjeta sea compartida con la ram principal del sistema.

 

ejemplo de maquinas actuales xfavor... que yo no conozco ninguno (lo que no significa q no existan).

 *Quote:*   

> Si una tarjeta es aceleradora 3d, y los drivers acompañan, da (otra vez) exactamente igual cual sea su marca. El trabajo 3d lo hace la gpu de la tarjeta, no la cpu principal. En cuanto a beryl, lo más eficiente es no usarlo jeje, pero bueno, si os gusta, beryl anda bien con una geforce 4 mx. O sea, que cualquier tarjeta fabricada hace menos de 5 años va bien. El gran problema de beryl es su gasto de memoria. 

 

error... targetas actulales hacen algunos trabajos que en el pasado eran del procesador... un ejemplo es la ejecucion de videos en formato h264 (creo q es asi) mas conocidos como hdtv... me referia a eso... en resumen un chip integrado no tiene el mismo set de instrucciones que uno no integrado... por lo que habran algunos procesos q seran realizados por la cpu aunq cuando existen gpu capaces de hacer lo mismo y mejor...

 *Quote:*   

> El gasto depende de como opere. Matando marcianos, todo gasta.

 

el solo echo de que tengas un componente adicional... inmediatamente tienes un mayor consumo... y para el caso de la targeta de video, que tiene q estar "dibujando" siempre sobre el monitor... implica siempre un gasto adicional... aunq es verdad... si juegas... gastas aun mas todabia...

 *Quote:*   

> All chipsets in the series (excluding RD690 and RX690) features an Integrated Graphics Processor (IGP) which is incorporated into the northbridge of Radeon X700-level on an 80 nm fabrication process. The IGP contains 4 pipelines, 2 vertex shaders capable of Shader Model version 2.0 with DirectX 9b compatibility but not compatible with DirectX 10. It uses shared system memory under UMA.

 

el chipset x700 es la ultima de amd-ati por lo que no cuenta para notebook... pues su aplicacion no es efectiva en ese campo aun y no es el caso de los chip expuestos por Stolz... aunq si se debe mencionar que actuales estudios y desarrollos en el area GPU-CPU hablan de unificar las tecnologias en un solo chip... debido al notable avance de los gpu en potencial de proceso... ejemplo: manejo de calculos de punto flotante... obviamente todos estos desarrollos son influenciados por la "fusion" AMD-Ati aunq nvidia tambien ha hecho lo suyo por su parte

 *Quote:*   

> Sé de buena tinta que hay portátiles sin memoria compartida para la gpu

 

es el caso del pc con video nvidia que expuso stolz...pero q en realidad es un hibrido q ademas de tener memo dedicada (muy poca x lo demas) pued acceder a la ram del sistema...

 *Quote:*   

> Entiendo pero no sabrÃ¡s de algÃºn hardware que ilustre esas dos afirmaciones. Es simple curiosidad, sin acritud.

 

otro ejemplo aunq extremo:

http://lastore.dell.com/store/frameset.asp?c=cl&cs=cldhs1&entity_key=INSPXPSM1710_LACL&entity_type=model&l=es&s=dhs&shopper_country=cl&shopper_language=es&shopper_segment=dhs&store_key=LATRANS

 *Quote:*   

> Cualquiera de las dos puede servir para eso. Nvidia tiene tarjetas más potentes posiblemente, pero las tarjetas potentes solo sirven para matar marcianitos. Nada más.

 

revisa la pagina de dell en la seccion ntbook para profecionales de area grafica y veras los modelos con targetas de video nvidia serie quadroFX q no son targetas para jugar... son herramientas para diseñadores... ideales para autocad y similares...

http://lastore.dell.com/store/frameset.asp?c=cl&cs=clbiz1&entity_key=PRSNM4300_LAPRCLCOMX&entity_type=CFGSET&l=es&s=biz&shopper_country=cl&shopper_language=es&shopper_segment=biz&store_key=LATRANS

saludos

P.D.: disculpen la demora... simplemente no me habia podido conectar

----------

## Stolz

Gracias de nuevo a todos por las respuestas. La verdad es que efectivamente el hilo se ha puesto muy interesante.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> ...la targeta intel te quita ram del sistema... mientras que la nvidia deberia tener memoria dedicada propia... y que ademas es mas rapida...

 Creo que con relación a esto, algo que no se ha comentado es que la tarjeta dedicada,  al menos para el caso concreto de los modelos de ordenador que estoy mirando, tiene solo 64MB de ram dedicados. No se cuanta memoria de vídeo consume Compiz/Beryl/Compiz-Fusion, pero desde luego los juegos requieren mucho más que eso, haciendo que se use RAM del sistema y quitando la principal ventaja de tener memoria dedicada

@sefirotsama, voy a intentar rechazar la EULA de Windows, porque obviamente no lo voy a usar y no tienen por qué obligarme a aceptar una licencia. Que yo sepa nadie puede obligarte a firmar un contrato. Lo que no se es si servirá de algo, ya que según me ha comentado un empleado de una gran superficie esta misma mañana, los fabricantes venden los portátiles con el S.O incluido, como si formasen parte de él. Vamos, que ellos venden el hardware+software como un solo producto. Si no quieres el software, no compres el hardware. Si rechazas la licencia del sofware, estás rechazando también el hardware ya que para el fabricante es lo mismo. No se cuanto de real tiene esto, ni siquiera si tiene sentido o si legalmente está permitido, como ya he dicho, es algo que me han comentado. Me suena haber leído en /. hace unos meses que un usuario consiguió que le reembolsasen el cargo rechazando la licencia de Windows, pero estuvo varios meses peleando, haciendo llamadas a números con sobrecoste y cosas similares. No tengo tiempo de andar peleando con grandes empresas, intentaré rechazar la licencia y si no es suficiente, dejaré el tema aparcado al menos hasta que vuelva a tener tiempo.

Volviendo al tema inicial, ya me ha quedado claro que la tarjeta nVidia va a rendir mejor que al X3100, la cuestión es si la Intel va a ir mal. Por supuesto me encantaría poder jugar, pero a juzgar por las pruebas de rendimiento que he visto por Internet, la tarjeta nvidia 7300Go de los portátiles es equivalente (más bien algo peor) a una 6600 (no GT) de equipos de sobremesa.Mi actual equipo de sobremesa tenía una 6600GT y ya hace más de un año que se queda corta para los juegos. Por tanto, pasar a una 7300 sería ir a peor. Como ya comente, si la experiencia de juego va a ser peor que antes, es decir, va a ser mala ¿qué más me da que sea mala (nvidia) o muy mala (Intel)? Vamos, que antes que ir a peor, renuncio a jugar.

Partiendo de que no voy a jugar, si la tarjeta (sea la que sea), o mejor dicho, si sus drivers tienen aceleración en Linux, para uso en aplicaciones de escritorio ¿me va a ir igual de bien una tarjeta integrada que una dedicada?. Por lo expuesto en este hilo creo que sí. Por eso de momento sigo pensando que me cogeré la la Intel, ya que viene montada en un ordenador con mejores características.

----------

## i92guboj

[quote="Stolz"]Gracias de nuevo a todos por las respuestas. La verdad es que efectivamente el hilo se ha puesto muy interesante.

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @sefirotsama, voy a intentar rechazar la EULA de Windows, porque obviamente no lo voy a usar y no tienen por qué obligarme a aceptar una licencia. Que yo sepa nadie puede obligarte a firmar un contrato. Lo que no se es si servirá de algo, ya que según me ha comentado un empleado de una gran superficie esta misma mañana, los fabricantes venden los portátiles con el S.O incluido, como si formasen parte de él. Vamos, que ellos venden el hardware+software como un solo producto. Si no quieres el software, no compres el hardware. Si rechazas la licencia del sofware, estás rechazando también el hardware ya que para el fabricante es lo mismo. No se cuanto de real tiene esto, ni siquiera si tiene sentido o si legalmente está permitido, como ya he dicho, es algo que me han comentado. Me suena haber leído en /. hace unos meses que un usuario consiguió que le reembolsasen el cargo rechazando la licencia de Windows, pero estuvo varios meses peleando, haciendo llamadas a números con sobrecoste y cosas similares. No tengo tiempo de andar peleando con grandes empresas, intentaré rechazar la licencia y si no es suficiente, dejaré el tema aparcado al menos hasta que vuelva a tener tiempo.
> 
> 

 

No entiendo de temas legales oscuros. Pero básicamente, si lo que venden es el conjunto, y así está en la factura debidamente detallada y así se especifica en la publicidad (muy importante esto último) entonces no hay mucho que hacer. Si aceptas sus condiciones, tienes que aceptar el EULA (aunque si no te informan de dicha puntualidad supongo que podrías usarla como un hilo de donde tirar en una reclamación, alegando que tu no tenías conciencia de estar aceptando otra cosa que el contrato firmado con el vendedor, y no el EULA).

De todas formas, si lo que no quieres son complicaciones, tendrás que buscar un equipo que se venda sin SO.

----------

## el_Salmon

Moraleja: Los portatiles no sirven para los juegos 3D de ultima generacion.  

Moraleja 2: Para portátiles con Linux lo mejor es Intel

----------

## bontakun

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas formas, si lo que no quieres son complicaciones, tendrás que buscar un equipo que se venda sin SO.

 

disculpen... soy de Chile... puede que en otros paises sea diferente... pero venden notebook de marca sin S.O. y que de pasaita salga mas barato??? al menos aca no...

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Creo que con relación a esto, algo que no se ha comentado es que la tarjeta dedicada, al menos para el caso concreto de los modelos de ordenador que estoy mirando, tiene solo 64MB de ram dedicados. No se cuanta memoria de vídeo consume Compiz/Beryl/Compiz-Fusion, pero desde luego los juegos requieren mucho más que eso, haciendo que se use RAM del sistema y quitando la principal ventaja de tener memoria dedicada

 

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> es el caso del pc con video nvidia que expuso stolz...pero q en realidad es un hibrido q ademas de tener memo dedicada (muy poca x lo demas) pued acceder a la ram del sistema... 

 

algo se habia mencianado...  :Wink: 

saludos

----------

